# Uber to hike fares in Sydney and Melbourne to cover 'operational costs'



## Rynax (Dec 29, 2016)

http://www.smh.com.au/business/uber...-cover-operational-costs-20170528-gwf6zu.html


----------



## Great Southern Colony (May 30, 2017)

How about my operational costs?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Great Southern Colony said:


> How about my operational costs?


The satisfaction of being your own boss and being able to choose the hours you work far outweighs any material offerings mere mortals see as significant value.


----------

